# Victoria state nomination



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm preparing to apply for state sponsorship by Victoria for my visa application. I have checked Victoria official website and found that detailed resume, skill assessment and trade qualification/certificates are needed for attachment with state nomination application. If there's anyone here who knows about the checklists and already sponsored by Victoria. My queries are:

1.	Detailed checklist for attachment for Victoria state nomination
2.	What trade qualification/certificates means? Should I attach all the certificates in a zip file?
3.	Is IELTS is needed or not for Victoria state nomination Application?
4.	Should I apply for more than one state for sponsorship at the same time?
5.	Victoria or Australian Capital Territory, which one is better for IT Professional(c#/ASP.Net programmer)?

Please do not hesitate to share your knowledge with me! Many thanks!


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi bumba,

Did you apply for C# SS Victoria?? I am also falling under the same category... can u guide me to get SS.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

If u r in CSL......better not to apply for state sponsorship....bcos both takes more or less same time. And Victoria state takes more time to give SS.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

ok rangola..tx for ur suggestion


----------



## qwerqwer (Sep 23, 2009)

but if you got Sate Sponsor and occupation is on CSL, your 176 application will be more priority


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bumba u need to attach all documents u sent to the Visa department/skill assessment

you need to send all work related documents, Ielts score card, passport copy, detailed CV, assessment proof.

dont attach zip files, make a pdf of all documents, along with that make a word file that has an index stating which pdf page number has what document, that will make it easier for them to figure out things.

u can apply for multiple states at the same time, each state needs a commitment statement along with asset proofs. the assets have to transferrable which means they consider cash as assets, property/jewelry is not considered transferrable asset.

if you ask which state is better, Victoria it is but off late i have seen they are not giving out sponsorships easily, we got rejected, i know a couple of people who got rejected as well, they were on the list and were given no reason for rejection, they were told your skill is not in demand there (though the skill was in the state list). ACT is small but being the capital the unemployment rate is controlled, it is currently the lowest in the entire AU, infact lower thn the prevailing unemployment rate.

let me know if u need any more info

cheers
anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Cintai,

as u know i just got SS for ACT, if u need any info on the procedure etc, lemme know

i am happy to help 

cheers
anj


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

yah sure Anj... I will be more interested to know.. I havent completed my ielts yet so after completing it wht all docs shuld I collect.... I feel state sponsorship is faster and safer too. Will we get a job before we leave India if we get SS? Since I got CSL category i would like to utilise it with SS. Wht is your suggestion?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Cintai, if you are on CSL, why do u want to go for ss, it limits your options when it comes to picking a job. the time it takes for processing of both is more or less the same, there might be just a month's difference. but if u feel strongly about a state and u dont want to go anywhere else, u can go for ss.

as for documents, u need more or less everything tht u will be sending to DIAC for your application, including ur work documents, IELTS score, assessment proof, along with a commitment statement and your asset proofs. when i say commitment statement, they want to see how much u know about the state and that u r going for the state because u want to, not becasue it is a faster route to the visa. so u write about the state, work oportunities for u, cost of living, how the place is good for u, culture, population, different areas so on n forth.
for asset proofs, they dont bother much with those from Non HR countries but when it comes to indo-asian region, they are very particular, they do check proofs, they want to see how much cash u have in ur bank for last 3 months. we gave our proofs back in april but they asked for it again to check if we were still holding it in our account and the day we sent them proofs, in two days we got our sponsorship letter.

and remember state sponsorship is taking forever these days, 3-4 months for ACT/Victoria. in our case they took 6 months (april-September)

so u can apply for the visa and then if u still feel u want to try state sponsorship, aply for it and then convert form 175 to 176


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Well if SS and 175 will take the same processing time then I dont want to go for SS. I had a feel tht SS will be much faster than 175.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

yes it was faster......but nowadays SS taking much time which makes no difference to SS and normal


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

maybe a month or two, but nothing more thn tht, this is my understanding.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

cintai said:


> Well if SS and 175 will take the same processing time then I dont want to go for SS. I had a feel tht SS will be much faster than 175.


off course 176(SS) is faster than 175


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

ok Anj...I thought SS would be a shorter path if it is also goin to take the same time as 175 then tht doesnt make sense


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

cintai, getting ss takes about 3-4 months, and according to the timeline CSL takes about 4-7 months form the lodgement date. so if u do apply for visa app without wasting time for ss, by the time u get ss it wil be 4 months already. i might be wrong but from what i have been noticing on the timeline, it takes more or less the same time, maybe a couple of months less..


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Cintai,
> 
> as u know i just got SS for ACT, if u need any info on the procedure etc, lemme know
> 
> ...


Hi Anj,
first of all Congragulations on getting SS...happy to hear the same.

I have applied Victoria State and now agian I have recieved an email from victora requesting
exactly how much money I can assist in migration to victoria.
In my case the amount would of myself, spouse and one child. What would be the minimum amount as you said earlier i.e AUD 40k (20k+10+10) right? I have made affidavit financial support from parents as well. Is 40k - 42k is sufficient for them to consider for SS? What's say?

cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, they have a minimum amount requirement, as long as you meet that, they are good. we gave it for 35k, since it is for me and OH, (min 20+10k)


----------



## ThKmOz (Oct 21, 2009)

did you guys need proof for evident 
or 
just saying as, OK, I'll bring that amount of money on that time.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we did give bank statements. not once but twice, once while filing the applicaiton (for ss at ACT) and then again in September which was just to confirm we have the money in the bank still.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> we did give bank statements. not once but twice, once while filing the applicaiton (for ss at ACT) and then again in September which was just to confirm we have the money in the bank still.


What type of bank statement? showing a list of all transactions or a total of balance on current date.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

total balance on current date, more int heline of last 3 months statement to make sure u hv not deposited the money all in one go.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*Cintia*

hi Cintai

this is macklon

we have received state sponsorship for victoria from dubai, i am an external auditor, how long will it take, i have submitted my application to the DIAC from subclass 175 to subclass 176, it is not on the CSL category, it is just SS sponsored application with MODL , so how lond will it take, i submitted in december and the SS is valid for six months which is mentioned on the state sponsorship letter. 

please let me know if u can help me .

i don't have a CO as well till now




















cintai said:


> Hi bumba,
> 
> Did you apply for C# SS Victoria?? I am also falling under the same category... can u guide me to get SS.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi*

hi this mack,

what if i got state sponsorship but my i am not on CSL category i am on MODL Category , i am a external Auditor, pls reply how long will it take for my application to be processed. i a approved for victoria SS already.





















qwerqwer said:


> but if you got Sate Sponsor and occupation is on CSL, your 176 application will be more priority


----------



## rajesh_patel (Jan 7, 2010)

mackdmello said:


> hi this mack,
> 
> what if i got state sponsorship but my i am not on CSL category i am on MODL Category , i am a external Auditor, pls reply how long will it take for my application to be processed. i a approved for victoria SS already.


Dear mack

your priority is on level 5 as per diac 23 sep 2009 rules change and as per diac timeline it is 2012.Also they stated that old applicants calculate their timeline from their apply date to 15 months.so you can estimate by this.But recently they give some visa for your category for that applicants which file is old(2 to 3 years) and all formality is completed. So lets hope.

raj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

rajesh, it isnt 15 months. we applied exactly 15 months back. have ss from ACT and are yet to hear from DIAC/CO.
Spoke to a lady at ACT ss department, she says you have to wait anything from a year to 2 years. which was a couple of months back.

Those who already got their COs and had sent the meds and PCC got their visas but those who did not get a CO are yet to be considered in cat 5.


----------



## rajesh_patel (Jan 7, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> rajesh, it isnt 15 months. we applied exactly 15 months back. have ss from ACT and are yet to hear from DIAC/CO.
> Spoke to a lady at ACT ss department, she says you have to wait anything from a year to 2 years. which was a couple of months back.
> 
> Those who already got their COs and had sent the meds and PCC got their visas but those who did not get a CO are yet to be considered in cat 5.


Dear anj

My meaning its is approx timetime stated at diac site not exact. And also i say it is taken more time like diac say 2012.And in such case with cat 5 its less also.So there is no standard timing and nobody say exact timeline even diac.You can essume if you have MODL+SS=CAT 5 you can consider it between 2 or 3 years from your diac application date. And keep in mind CAT 5 means MODL+SS nothing else matter you have CO or your file very old or you dont have CO.

I hope you get soon as I.

Raj


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Cintai, if you are on CSL, why do u want to go for ss, it limits your options when it comes to picking a job. the time it takes for processing of both is more or less the same, there might be just a month's difference. but if u feel strongly about a state and u dont want to go anywhere else, u can go for ss.
> 
> as for documents, u need more or less everything tht u will be sending to DIAC for your application, including ur work documents, IELTS score, assessment proof, along with a commitment statement and your asset proofs. when i say commitment statement, they want to see how much u know about the state and that u r going for the state because u want to, not becasue it is a faster route to the visa. so u write about the state, work oportunities for u, cost of living, how the place is good for u, culture, population, different areas so on n forth.
> for asset proofs, they dont bother much with those from Non HR countries but when it comes to indo-asian region, they are very particular, they do check proofs, they want to see how much cash u have in ur bank for last 3 months. we gave our proofs back in april but they asked for it again to check if we were still holding it in our account and the day we sent them proofs, in two days we got our sponsorship letter.
> ...


Hi anj1976,

Saw this paragraph when sesarching through the state sponsroship info. May I know what do you mean by 

"...CSL, why do u want to go for ss, it limits your options when it comes to picking a job." ?

Correct me if I am wrong.. does it mean that one has to work in the same or closely related occupation as indicated in the application for state sponsrorship when they have migrated to the said state?

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Ling

No one can opt for any occupation, that isnt the issue but the state is, if one goes on state sponsored visa, he has to be in teh state for initial 2 years, it isnt a legal obligation but a moral one. I do not know what is the implication of not staying in the state if one is on state sponsored visa.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> If u r in CSL......better not to apply for state sponsorship....bcos both takes more or less same time. And Victoria state takes more time to give SS.


Hi,

CSL still working?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no it isnt.. its new SOL, CSL is out


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Bumba u need to attach all documents u sent to the Visa department/skill assessment
> 
> you need to send all work related documents, Ielts score card, passport copy, detailed CV, assessment proof.
> 
> ...



Anjali,

As you have mentioned the list of docs for SS, I only submitted ACS Result, IELTS Result, Vendor Certificate, Passport which were mendatory. I didnt sumit any other docs like Bank Statement or Commitment Statement. They actually didnt mention all these on their website. So is it fine? and one more thing, even my skill is not prefered one.....what are the chances of getting rejection? What actually do they see while assessing candidate?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi harshal, if they need anything, i am sure they will ask for it. i gave the list of documents that i gave


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi harshal, if they need anything, i am sure they will ask for it. i gave the list of documents that i gave


Anjali,

Do u still think......it will take 3-4 months in processing?
they have mentioned it will take up to 8 weeks....

and u didnt reply for this....
even my skill is not prefered one.....what are the chances of getting rejection? What actually do they see while assessing candidate? 

btw, how's ur daughter?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i seriously can not comment on that bit. i mean the time n skill. if they have it in their list, it is there because it is required in the state.

my daughter is doing great, thanks. turning into a brat


----------

